# Teamspeak kündigen



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Seid gegrüßt.

Da ich heute eine unschöne Nachricht wegen meines Jobs erfahren habe und wegen der Wirtschaftskrise Rausgeworfen wurde muss ich leider meine ganzen Nutzdienste kündigen.

Meine Frage an euch ist wie kündige ich geschickt meinen Privat Teamspeak server? Reicht da ein kurzer Anruf um zu sagen ich möchte ihn kündigen oder Muss ich da ne schriftliche Kündigung per E-Mail schicken? Wie habt ihr euren Teamspeak server gekündigt?

Ja ich weiß ich muss die Kündigungsfrist von 2 Monaten beachten. 

Ich habe einen Teamspeakserver bei 4netPlayers.de.

Ich wäre für hilfreiche Antworten dankbar.

Mfg Redryujin

PS. in der SuFu gabs nur themen mit kostenlosen Teamspeak servern usw aber keine Kündigungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

machs per mail dann haste was schriftliches und kannstes im schlimmsten Fall sogar vor gericht beweisen man weiss ja nie^^

edit: mein beileid zum jobverlust und viel erfolg bei der Jobsuche


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> machs per mail dann haste was schriftliches und kannstes im schlimmsten Fall sogar vor gericht beweisen man weiss ja nie^^




Was muss dann alles in der E-mail drinstehen? Reicht das wenn ich schreibe.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Heeren,

hiermit Kündige ich meinen Vertrag über meinen Teamspeakserver.

*doch noch meine daten schreiben*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
***

Edit: Thx LordofDemons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Was muss dann alles in der E-mail drinstehen? Reicht das wenn ich schreibe.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Heeren,
> 
> ...


jap schreib deinen Namen und die Kontoverbindung mit rein und dann hold ir danach öfter mal Kontoauszüge zur kontrolle.
Fals es sowas gibt auch noch ne art Identifikationsnr. was den Teamspeakserver betrifft den du gemietet hast aber bei sowas kenn ich mich nicht großartig aus^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. März 2009)

Kündigungen immer schriftlich!


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jap schreib deinen Namen und die Kontoverbindung mit rein und dann hold ir danach öfter mal Kontoauszüge zur kontrolle.
> Fals es sowas gibt auch noch ne art Identifikationsnr. was den Teamspeakserver betrifft den du gemietet hast aber bei sowas kenn ich mich nicht großartig aus^^




Wollen die auch den Grund wegen der Kündigung wissen? Meine Kontodaten haben die schon hmm mal schauen das ich die E-mail Adresse finde von denen. Das kommt davon wenn man vor ein halbes jahr einen Teamspeakserver abbo abgeschlossen hat und ihn nie benutzt hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wollen die auch den Grund wegen der Kündigung wissen? Meine Kontodaten haben die schon hmm mal schauen das ich die E-mail Adresse finde von denen. Das kommt davon wenn man vor ein halbes jahr einen Teamspeakserver abbo abgeschlossen hat und ihn nie benutzt hat.


Nein nicht zwangsweise du willst halt kündigen mehr würd ich denen nicht sagen.
Und wenn du ihn nicht genutzt hast dann kaufst du dir bitte von dem ersparten geld ein umhängeschild wo "Verschwender" draufsteht


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

schriftlich sollte im grunde genommen reichen

in deiner situation würde ich evtl noch die gründe dazu schreiben 

Sehr geehte Damen und Herren der Firma Xy

Aufgrund einer misslichen lage meinerseits ist es mir nicht mehr möglich den Teamspeak Server weiterhin zu bezahlen, weshalb ich hiermit diesen Vertrag auflöse möchte.
Meine Daten sind:
Id ? (oder benutzername)
Name:
Konto Nummer (Musst ja irgendwie bezahlen)

Ich würde mich über eine Bestätigung freuen wenn dies erledigt ist.
Freundliche Grüsse
"dein name"

so in etwa


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schriftlich sollte im grunde genommen reichen
> 
> in deiner situation würde ich evtl noch die gründe dazu schreiben
> 
> ...



nein die Gründe gehen niemanden etwas an ich würd die echt weglassen je weniger fremde menschen über dich wissen desto besser


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

ok habe jetzt meine Kundennummer und Bestellnummer gefunden. wo finde ich jetzt nur den Benutzernamen. Und die E-mail adresse brauch ich noch? 

Danke für die Vorlage Minastirit die werde ich benutzen.

Ok habe jetzt alle Daten

IP adresse
Kundennummer
Bestellnummer
Kontodaten
Adresse
Name

Sonst werde ich nichts brauchen?


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein die Gründe gehen niemanden etwas an ich würd die echt weglassen je weniger fremde menschen über dich wissen desto besser



da dieser vertrag abrupt aufgelöst wird ist eine schilderung zwar nicht flicht jedoch hilft es den betreibern.
und das diese dann irgendwo einen thread aufmachen mit
* user xy mit namen xx im rl + email adress yy musste kündigen lol weil : ...*

ich habe bewusst nicht geschrieben das er dies wegen seinem job verlust kündigen muss sodern einer misslichen lage
ich kenn die deutsche rechtslage nicht auswendig .. da ich auch kein deutscher bin. aber wie gesagt eine kurze umschreibung (auch wenn sie von mir nicht perfekt ist .. war auch ne 30sec arbeit und kein firmenmail) schaden nie .

und so gibt es auch selten komplikationen

@ den vorposter+te sollte im grunde reichen ich bin mir nicht sicher was du alles eingegeben hast am anfang. bei der registrierung.
ich gehe von aus das dies elektronisch geschen ist oder?


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Könnt ihr mir noch helfen ne Einleitung zu finden? wenn ich den grund nicht nennen soll? Will ja keine Probleme bekommen


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da dieser vertrag abrupt aufgelöst wird ist eine schilderung zwar nicht flicht jedoch hilft es den betreibern.
> und das diese dann irgendwo einen thread aufmachen mit
> * user xy mit namen xx im rl + email adress yy musste kündigen lol weil : ...*
> 
> ...



ok werde dann deine Einleitung nehmen. ja ging alles elektronisch. also habs online bestellt. und buchen normal jeden monat ab. Hab doch noch einen Brief bekommen ums freizuschalten damals habs erst mit Handyfreischaltung gemacht.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Notwendige Registrierungsdaten
E-Mail *

Profilname *

Passwort *

PW wiederholen *


Diese MUSSTEST du angeben bei der Registrierung. Zumindest laut online seite.
Ich gehe davon aus das diese daten somit in der datenbank sind. und du diese auch benötigst zum abmelden.
sonst kann ja jeder kommen 
hallo ich bin minastrit@buffed.de und mein profilname ist minastirit löschen plx.

die zusätzlichen daten helfen es schneller abzuschliessen und spart kosten zumindest aus meiner erfahrung

+ deine anderen daten die schon angegeben sind halt wegen konto u.s.w


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch helfen ne Einleitung zu finden? wenn ich den grund nicht nennen soll? Will ja keine Probleme bekommen


Nenn den Grund nicht

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich den von mir gemieteten Teampspeakserver (ip oder sonstwas)
bis zum (gewünschtes Datum eingeben) kündigen

Bitte bestätigen sie mir dies per E-mail

MFG
(dein name)


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

najo ob dus tust oder nicht ist deine entscheidung ich tu es meistens aber ist wie gesagt gesetzlich keine pflicht


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Da ihr hier von Kündigung spricht. 
Wie schwer ist es eigentlich, heutzutage ein bankkonto zu kündigen?
Will ich wissen, bevor ich mir eine aufmache^^


Ps: BIn Schweizer, weiss nicht ob das wichtig ist...aber jezz wissts ihrs^^


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

also Benutzername ist bei mir die E-mail adresse und ich glaube nicht das die ein Passwort wollen das wollte bis jetzt noch nie ein Onlineanbieter haben auch wenns ne Kündigung ist. 



Ich werde halt schreiben das ichs nicht mehr zahlen kann und kündigen will mit der Kündigungsfrist von 30 Tagen. 

E-mail adresse müsste die hier sein Payment@4players.de dann kann ich ja jetzt die E-mail schreiben.


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da ihr hier von Kündigung spricht.
> Wie schwer ist es eigentlich, heutzutage ein bankkonto zu kündigen?
> Will ich wissen, bevor ich mir eine aufmache^^
> 
> ...




also in Deutschland ist es heutzutage ganz einfach ein Konto zu kündigen habe auch schon eines gekündigt. da ich mir die Kosten sparen wollte. Wenn du kündigen willst einfach in die Bank gehen und sagen du willst dein konto kündigen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Achso^^Danke für die Klarstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab da eben ein paar "Gerüchte" gehört^^

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

ok habe die E-mail soeben abgeschickt. Jetzt müsste er eigentlich gekündigt sein hoffe ich. Soll ich mir für den Notfall noch die Rechnungen aufheben die sie immer Online geschickt haben?
und thx für eure Antworten.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ok habe die E-mail soeben abgeschickt. Jetzt müsste er eigentlich gekündigt sein hoffe ich. Soll ich mir für den Notfall noch die Rechnungen aufheben die sie immer Online geschickt haben?
> und thx für eure Antworten.


Rechnungen grundsätzlich lieber mal aufheben und grundsätzlcih auch lieber länger aufheben als zu schnell wegschmeißen man weiss ja nie


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da ihr hier von Kündigung spricht.
> Wie schwer ist es eigentlich, heutzutage ein bankkonto zu kündigen?
> Will ich wissen, bevor ich mir eine aufmache^^
> 
> ...



Du hast noch kein Bankkonto?
Nunja ich habe 3.
Lohnkonto -> Sparkonto + so eins wo ich noch klein war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werde aber das eine auflösen und auf das sparkonto transferieren.

ist nicht gross was zu tun gehst hin sagst du willst das gerne machen fertig.

ist ja nid so das du x millionen hast die du auf einmal wegnehmen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ok habe die E-mail soeben abgeschickt. Jetzt müsste er eigentlich gekündigt sein hoffe ich. Soll ich mir für den Notfall noch die Rechnungen aufheben die sie immer Online geschickt haben?
> und thx für eure Antworten.



jau aufheben
mach im outlook (oder was uach immer du verwendest)
nen ordner im archiv und speicher solches zeugs

kontodaten + infos immer speicher
man weis nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mir schon oft den .. gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach wie ging das pw nochmal oder was hab ich dort angegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

Rechnung, Verträge etc *SOLLTEN* immer *mind. 10 jahre* aufbewahrt werden

Und in der regel reicht ein einfaches:

Sehr geehrte Damen & Herren,

hiermit kündige ich [insert text here] fristgerecht zum so & so vielten.

MfG BlaBlub


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

also die Rechnungen sind bei mir in meinen Web ordner noch alle gespeichert. Aber ich denke mal das es keine Probleme geben dürfte die haben jetzt all meine Daten. 

4net Player würde sich ja nur einen schlechten Ruf machen wenn sie die Kündigung nicht azeptieren. hab ja geschrieben das ich die Kündigungsfrist wie im vertrag stehend einhalten werde und das die mir ne bestätigung schicken sollen.

Und falls doch was nicht in Ordnung geht ich kann ja denen mein Konto sperren lassen damit sie nicht mehr abbuchen dann wirds auch automatisch gekündigt.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Rechnung, Verträge etc *SOLLTEN* immer *mind. 10 jahre* aufbewahrt werden
> 
> Und in der regel reicht ein einfaches:
> 
> ...



sollten ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wieviele halten sich daran ..


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

so jetzt müsste ich alle gekündigt haben was ich jetzt nicht mehr brauche dann kann ich mich jetzt meiner Zukunft widmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

viel glück beim was neuem finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird schon wieder


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viel glück beim was neuem finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Thx läuft sowieso noch 1 Monat kündigungsfrist und die Woche muss ich noch als VMK arbeiten in der Nachtschicht. Da ich erst 21 Jahre alt bin habe ich mir überlegt schon in einen neuen Bereich einzusteigen was mehr spass machen wird. Was im Kreativen Bereich wie Web desinger oder so muss mich erst über alles informieren.


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Habe soeben die Kündigungsbestäigung per E-mail bekommen. Dann ist das jetzt auch erledigt.

Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2009)

Zum Thema Grund angeben:

Ist grundsätzlich wirklich egal. Gründe braucht man eigentlich nie angeben, es sei denn es ist in irgendwelchen AGBs explizit angegeben, aber das wäre schon höchst merkwürdig. Generell geht es niemanden etwas an, *warum *man kündigt. Das wesentliche ist ja, *dass *man kündigt.

Und mein Beileid wegen deinem Jobverlust!


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Habe soeben die Kündigungsbestäigung per E-mail bekommen. Dann ist das jetzt auch erledigt.
> 
> Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe.
> 
> ...




Dann hast Du aber Glück gehabt ,denn eigentlich kannst Du das nicht per Mail kündigen .
Nachzulesen übrigens alles in deren FAQ.

http://gameserver.4players.de/support/faq/...ght=k%FCndigung


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber Glück gehabt ,denn eigentlich kannst Du das nicht per Mail kündigen .
> Nachzulesen übrigens alles in deren FAQ.
> 
> http://gameserver.4players.de/support/faq/...ght=k%FCndigung




stimmt. vielleicht wenn man freundlich bleibt bei der E-mail machen sies da auch. Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück.


----------

